# 2 week old puppies <3



## Akatruly_ (Sep 14, 2016)

Here are a few pics of 2 week old puppies <3 And soon one will be mines! I cannot wait. The mother is a black and tan, and the father is a bi-color.

As one may be able to tell from my past threads,I have a unhealthy addiction to bi-colored shepherds. From these pics do they look like they will be blank/tan or bi? Or too soon to tell? I know one for sure looks solid black.

Either way, they're just too adorable Their eyes are slowly starting to open as well <3

I hope the pics aren't too big! If so my apologies, idk how to resize.


----------



## Akatruly_ (Sep 14, 2016)

Mom and dad


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks more like B&T pups to me. Hard to tell how much the black will creep in the saddle/blanket area. Is the puppy pillow in the first one pictured as the star in one of the other pics? That's the one I can't really tell.


----------

